# small engine bog



## betdy1345 (May 28, 2012)

work for a a landscaper that would rather replace wappers every 2 years than fix the old dependable workhoarses. granted it can be expensive, but i feel with the right resoarces this isn't nessasary. the problem with our wappers is no matter what make or model they all sound like they are laboring to even stay running. the higher the throttle the worse the bog down. they are used five days a week on a dozen or more jobs daily. aside from the normal carb cleaning, gas line checking, filter changing is there something i'm missing?

betdy.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

betdy1345 said:


> work for a a landscaper that would rather replace wappers every 2 years than fix the old dependable workhoarses. granted it can be expensive, but i feel with the right resoarces this isn't nessasary. the problem with our wappers is no matter what make or model they all sound like they are laboring to even stay running. the higher the throttle the worse the bog down. they are used five days a week on a dozen or more jobs daily. aside from the normal carb cleaning, gas line checking, filter changing is there something i'm missing?
> 
> betdy.


It sounds like the spark arrestors are clogged, remove the muffler and there will be a screen in the exhaust to keep down fires(EPA), remove it and clean it, torch or bbq or something. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.If the boss is buying home owner grade equipment like Poulan,Weedeater and etc,then they are probably at the end of their service life.If your using Stihl or Echo,they would be worth the expense of saving if the repairs are reasonable.
A compression test showing at least 100 psi would indicate if the unit is worth the time and money to repair.New diaphragms and gaskets for the carbs and a check of the mufflers for clogging may eliminate the bogging at high RPM'S.The spark arrestor screens in the muffler get clogged with carbon and create to much back pressure.Just my opinion,let's see what the more experienced people have to say.

Darn,Geo beat me to it.


----------



## betdy1345 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. actually commercial stihl and echo are the fav and we have checked the screens on some. they run better a couple months then back to the same bog. i had thought about the ignition coil. i've had lawn mowers do the same back in the day and replaced the coil and had very good result. is this possible for this type of motor or should i get a compression gauge or a garbage can?

betdy.


----------



## betdy1345 (May 28, 2012)

awsome response time. i've been looking for some quick, smart help. i'll be here for a long time. thanx.

betdy


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

A compression test,or better yet,a leakdown test will tell you the general condition of the engines and determine how much money and labor you should invest in repairing them.


----------



## betdy1345 (May 28, 2012)

what type of tools are required for a leak down test?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Below are links to a Harbor Freight tester and how to build and use a homemade tester.On two cycle engines,you have to fabricate block off plates for both the intake and exhaust ports.Hope this helps.

http://www.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/diagnostics/cylinder-leak-down-tester-94190.html

http://www.motorcycleproject.com/motorcycle/text/leakdown.html


----------



## betdy1345 (May 28, 2012)

fuel filters or diaphrams in carb. thank you 30yeartech.


----------

